# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Spataderoperatie, ervaringen gevraagd Dr Slembroek Maas en Kempen ziekenhuis

## miasangen

wie heeft er ervaring met dokter ven slembroek Maas en Kempen Ziekenhuis
Maaseik.Ik wordt geopereerd aan spataderen.Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee.
Ander ziekenhuis ervaring hiermee mag ook.
Mia sangen

----------

